# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Mësuesit tanë, kujtimet

## Irena Silva

Se pari ju kerkoj te falur pasi nuk munda te hyj ne kete teme pra eshte vazhdim i temes se meparshme.
 Personi me te cilen kerkoja te komunikoja quhet Myzafere Reka ka qene mesuesja ime kujdestare  dhe e historise e shkolles 8-vjeçare 20 Vjetori Tirane, prane pallateve te Lanes ne vitet 76-80. Kam rreth 20 vjet qe nuk e kam pare si rezultat i largimit tim nga Shqiperia. Nepermjet numeratorit telefonik shqiptar, internetit jam perpjekur dhe kam gjetur nje numer telefoni qe i korespondon te shoqit Agron Reka, po pa rezultat, ne kete numer nuk me pergjigjet njeri. 
Do te deshiroja te me ndihmonit qe te mund komunikoja me te.
Ne kohen qe isha nxenese e saj me ndihmoj shume per zhvillimin intelektual  dhe luajti nje rol te rendesishem ne formimin e personalitetit tim. Per mua zuri nje vend te veçante si shoqe qe me qendronte prane me keshillonte ,ne buzeqeshjen e saj ndjeja qetesi shpirterore ngrohtesi. Me vjen keq pasi me natyren time shume te ndrojtur nuk munda ti them se sa shume e doja dhe e admiroja. Kete 7 Mars u perpoqa ti telefonoja por siç ju shpjegova me lart nuk munda.
Ju faleminderit, ju pershendes Irena Shunda Silva

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per frengjisht ke mbaruar ?   :Lulja3:  

Do interesohem une per te gjetur # e telefonit te zonjes Reka, po qe se jeton akoma ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Imperator

Irena Silva, nese mesuesja jote jeton akoma ne Tirane, do mundohem une sa te mundem qe te te mundesoj nje numer kontakti me te. Jam i gatshem te te ndihmoj me aq sa mundem.

Imperator

----------


## Irena Silva

Ju faleminderit, per interesimin.

----------


## Renea88

Irena kur ke qene tek 20 vjetori ti, une e kam pas Myzin kujdestare ne 1976 -1980, tek klasa e famshme e teta a....mesa di une Myzi e ka nderruar telefonin. Me shkruaj nje mesazh privat te te tregoj me shume.te fala J.Q

----------


## nestorp

*Kerkoje nje kontakt me mesuesen time te pare,Hiqmete Xelili(mbiemri i vajzerise)*

Komplimente per temen e hapur.Me duket interesante.Na sjell kujtime te bukura nga jeta feminore.Vite te shkuara,ne vitet 60 mesuesja ime e klases se pare quhej *Hiqmete Xhelili*.Ruaj kujtimet me te bukura per mesuesen time,te cilen e therrisnim zonjushe.Atehere ajo ka qene rreth 20 vjet ne mos gaboje.ishte e gjate mbi 1.70 cm,me floke te zeza,brunete e lezeteshme.Ishte gjithmoine e qeshur.Buzeqeshja e saj rrezatonte dashuri e miresi,virtyte te ngjizura ne portretin e mesueses sime te pare.Simbas disa te dhenave qe kam mesuese Hiqmetja eshte martuar ne Tirane.Sot ajo duhet te jete rreth te 70-ve.Duke kujtuar bukurine e saj mendoje se edhe sot ne moshen e pleqerise duhet te kete mbetur nje portreti bukur e simpatik.Mbiemri i saj i vajzerise ka qene Xhelili(Hyqmete Xhelili)..
Do te ndihesha i lumtur sikur te kisha mundesi ta takoja te miren dhe te dashuren mesuesen time te pare Hiqmeten.Jam nga Vlora.Gjithashtu edhe mesuesja ime e dashur!
*Nqse dikush nga miqte forumist e njeh ate ose femijet e saj,njerez te aferm te saj,niper apo mbesa te saj qe rastesisht e lexojne kete mesah timin do t'ju lutesha te pakten te me ndihmonin te pakten te kontaktoja nepermjet telefonit.Nostalgjia e femijerise me mallengjen.E dashuroje ate periudhe te jetes,gjithashrtu dashuroje edhe mesuesin time te dashur! Ishte dora e saj e cila mori doren time me doren e saj dhe me mesoi se si te shkruaja germat e para te gjuhes sone te dashur.Nuk do te harroje kurre e dashur mesuese Hiqmetja! Kush do te ma gjej ate, apo thjesht nje nr telefoni te saj apo te familjes do te jete miku im me i mire!*

----------


## martini1984

RESPEKT,mesueses time kujdestare Leonora Puto.
Madheshtore ne cdo kuptim te fjalorit shqip.
Naten.

----------


## Mr Zeid

> ,ne vitet 60 mesuesja ime e klases se pare quhej *Hiqmete Xhelili*.Ruaj kujtimet me te bukura per mesuesen time,te cilen e therrisnim zonjushe.Atehere ajo ka qene rreth 20 vjet ne mos gaboje.i![/B]


dhe ti nestrop sqenke i vogel, i paske nja 55-56 rota fadromi. 

Mesuesit e mi kane qene qener te kqinj sme shifnin dot me sy, por dhe un ua nzija jeten, cdo vit ne shtator sa fillonte shkolla me paralajmeronin per perjashtim me qellim te rija urte gjate vitit.

para nja ca vitesh, nje e afermtja ime me thote per nje mesuesen time (qe me urente dhe e ureja) qe ajo per ty o zeid ka shume respekt, u habita.

anyhow te shkume te kalume.

----------


## nestorp

Pak me i vogel se llogaria jote,por kjo nuk ka lidhje me temen o kavalier i plagosur.Mik i dashur edhe une kam pasur eksperienca te ndryshme ne vitet e mevoneshme,por asnjehere si keto te tuat.kemi jetuar ne nje kohe kur kembes i thuhej dore Silvio.Mesuesit tane ishin njerez si gjithe t etjeret,me te mirat dhe te kqiat e tyre.Femijet e tyre nuk kane qene me te ndryshem nga ne,por emri mesues gjer ne fund te viteve ka qene i shenjte i dashur.te lutem me bje nje krahasim per autoriten i mesuesit sot.Mesuesit jane kthyer ne disa lamasher pa pike autoriteti.E kane kthyer profesionin e nderuar,tamam si profesioni i fshesazhiut te qytetit.
Nga ata qe thua tregon se ke qene nje djale ''rrugac'',por qe ke pasur krahet te nngrohta.Mos e harro kete fjali te fundit!Tani ne moshen e mbi 50 rrotave te makinave Centauro(ato qe ndertuan HEC-in e Fierzes) nuk i mendon gjerat njesoj dhe nuk ke po ate mendim negativ per mesonjsit e tu.Shumica e te cilve kane qene njerez te nderuar.Kur kryeja sherbimin ushtarak e urreja shume komandanitin tim me te afert.Pse do te pyesesh ti?Sepse nuk me pelqente disiplina.Kur e kam takuar mbas shume viteve me 1996 ne Tirane kisha te tjera pershtypje e takova si mik.Ai nuk me kerkonte asgje me teper se sa ishte rregullorja,por mua nuk me pelqente.Edhe t'i nuk je me me ato mend.Tani je burre i pjekur,je prind mbi te gjitha,ke pergjegjesi per familjen,per femijet e tu,per shoqen e jetes etj.
TEUROJ GJITHE TE MIRAT SINJOR BERLUSKONI!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Pak me i vogel se llogaria jote,por kjo nuk ka lidhje me temen o kavalier i plagosur.Mik i dashur edhe une kam pasur eksperienca te ndryshme ne vitet e mevoneshme,por asnjehere si keto te tuat.kemi jetuar ne nje kohe kur kembes i thuhej dore Silvio.Mesuesit tane ishin njerez si gjithe t etjeret,me te mirat dhe te kqiat e tyre.Femijet e tyre nuk kane qene me te ndryshem nga ne,por emri mesues gjer ne fund te viteve ka qene i shenjte i dashur.te lutem me bje nje krahasim per autoriten i mesuesit sot.Mesuesit jane kthyer ne disa lamasher pa pike autoriteti.E kane kthyer profesionin e nderuar,tamam si profesioni i fshesazhiut te qytetit.
> Nga ata qe thua tregon se ke qene nje djale ''rrugac'',por qe ke pasur krahet te nngrohta.Mos e harro kete fjali te fundit!Tani ne moshen e mbi 50 rrotave te makinave Centauro(ato qe ndertuan HEC-in e Fierzes) nuk i mendon gjerat njesoj dhe nuk ke po ate mendim negativ per mesonjsit e tu.Shumica e te cilve kane qene njerez te nderuar.Kur kryeja sherbimin ushtarak e urreja shume komandanitin tim me te afert.Pse do te pyesesh ti?Sepse nuk me pelqente disiplina.Kur e kam takuar mbas shume viteve me 1996 ne Tirane kisha te tjera pershtypje e takova si mik.Ai nuk me kerkonte asgje me teper se sa ishte rregullorja,por mua nuk me pelqente.Edhe t'i nuk je me me ato mend.Tani je burre i pjekur,je prind mbi te gjitha,ke pergjegjesi per familjen,per femijet e tu,per shoqen e jetes etj.
> TEUROJ GJITHE TE MIRAT SINJOR BERLUSKONI!


Sa bukur...!
Kjo eshte nje nga temat me te vertete qe me shume me kane pelqyer deri sot. :buzeqeshje: 
Kush nga ne nuk ka kujtime nga me te ndryshmet me mesuesit tane ( prind te dyte )qe bashke me ne kane perballuar jeten po ashtu si edhe ne..., me halle e telashe, me varferi dhe frike...
Ju lutem, mos e lerni te varferohet kjo teme...
Une edhe per faktin qe jam pak romantik... :buzeqeshje:  por edhe pse mesuesit e mi ishin te perkryer ( per s'marit ) kam kujtimet me te bukura..., ketu po te llogarisim faktin qe flasim per disa dhjetevjeçar, pra edhe per nostalgji te viteve te adoleshences ku ishim pa preokupime "serioze"..., por gjithsesi mendoj qe nuk ka person midis nesh ketu, qe mos te kete kujtuar te pakten nje here disa nga edukatoret o mesuesit e tij...
Ne duhet te mbajme parasysh edhe kohet qe jetuam ku nje mesues me kurajo transmetonte edukate civile dhe jo servile..., ku ne shume raste edhe nuk fitonin ne karrieren e tyre profesionale dhe qe as gezonin rrespektin e merituar nga vet shteti i at'hershem...
Do ti dedikoja me deshire ate kengen kushtuar mesuesve ( mesues i dashur ) :Lulja3:

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Festa e mesuesit 7 Marsi eshte nje fese qe sot mbase nuk ndjehet si nje here...
Mesuesja ime e pare kish qene mesuesja e mamase time..., per shume kohe, ku isha i vogel, kjo ngarje me mahniste..., pasi qe duke mos patur ekzakt konceptin e kohes..., me dukej disi e pabesueshme..., por gjera qe ndodhin kur je i vogel...,te duket sikur bota sapo ka marre forme dhe dielli rrotullohet rreth teje... :Lulja3: 
Per shume apekte mesuesit zevendesonin deri edhe prinderit..., kuptohet me permbajtje...,flas per mesuesit e shkollave fillore e tetvjeçare, pasi kujdesimi ne ç'do drejtim qe nga materialet shkollore deri tek pastertia, nga mbarevajtja ne mesime deri tek besimi i madh qe krijohej, per te mos thene edhe sistemi edukativ pak si i rende por ne ate kohe shume ne mode  :i terbuar: , por e gjithe kjo si rrezultat i nje afrimiteti qe krijohej. 
Ishin kohe te veshtira ne ç'do aspekt..., kur klasa u ngrohte me sobe druri... :oh:

----------


## nestorp

Mbaj mend njehere mesuese ime,e mira mesuese Hiqmetja,te cilen e dua shume ne nje diktim me kish vendosur noten 2.Pse do thoni ju.Une shkruaja shume bukur,nuk beja kurre gabime ortografike,fletoren e mbaja paster,fletes i hiqja nje vize te kuqe anash duke lene rreth 2-3 cm jashte, e vishja me leter te bardhe.Ne hkruanim atehere me pene qe e ngjyenim ne nje shishe plot me boje.Per fat te keq une e kisha mbushur penen plot me boje dhe si duket nga nxitimi nuk e shkunda ne shishen e bojes dhe nje pike rreth 1/3 cm me ra ne vijen ku do te shkruaja.Nxitoja sepse ishte diktim e doja te arrija fjalen, qe e bukura dhe e mira mesuesesja ime ishte duke na lexuar(diktuar).Ate dite mesuesja kish ftuar edhe prindrit.Me time me ish shume shoqe.Kur lexoi notat qe kishim marre ,ne castin qe erdhi tek emri im ,i cili ishte nga fundi i regjistrit,qendroi pak dhe tha dysh,por ne te njeten kohe vura re qe i shkeli syrin time meje qe ndodhej afer saj.U merzita shume,sepse isha nxenes i mire dhe merrja vetem 5-a.Hera e pare qe e urreva mesuesen time qe ishte si nje engjell i bukur.Por ime me me tha ne shtepi se ajo kish bere shaka,sepse ne regjister te kish vendosur 5.Te nesermen ajo me tha para klases se me kish vleresuar me noten 5,por te kisha kujdes me penen here tjeter.Kur mbaruam klasen e pare,mesuese Hiqmetja na tha se do te largohej e nuk do te ishte me ne shkollen tone.Na puthi me radhe.Ajo qante edhe ne vocarraket po ashtu qanim.Vajzat qanin me ze.Ne e dashuronim mesuesen tone,sepse ajo ishte e mrekullueshme,prandaj ndarja me te ishte e permalluar.
*I them meseuses sime , e cila ishte nje engjell i bukur, se e dashuroje ate dhe nuk do ta harroje gjersa te kem jete.E perseris se kush ma gjen ate do te jete miku im dhe do ta ftoje ne takimin tim me te!*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

O po ky mesazhi yt, eshte i denje per romanticizmin e 800'... :buzeqeshje: 
Por ne te vertete, shume nga ne jane dashuruar me mesueset, por kur u rritem :buzeqeshje:  Ishte thjesht nje "dashuri" platonike..., ku ç'do gje konsumohej ne heshtje..., por edhe duhet pranuar qe simpatite ishin po ashtu reciproke, sikur ato mesuese te kuptonin ndjenjat tona me telepati..., por gjithsesi kujtimet me te mira, rrespekte te perhereshme, mirenjohje te thelle. 
Do deshiroja qe kjo teme te ishte hapur me 7 Mars, per festen e tyre....
Kush ka mundesi te gjeje e te na sjelle kengen e festes se mesuesit..., do te na bente nje xhiro me kakinen e kohes ...  :Lulja3:

----------


## nestorp

Niko Peleshi te te them te drejten ndjej mall per periudhen e shkolles.Ruaj kujtimet me te bukura edhe pse ne ate kohe ishte fukarallek i madh.Ishte koha kur BRSS na preu ndihmat,ishte koha kur Shqiperia nuk kish buke.Por ne femijet nuk kuptonim gje.Ne jetonim me endrrat tona feminore dhe gezoheshim edhe nga nje fjale e mire eeeee prinderve,por sidomos kur na i thoshin mesuesit fluturonim si zogj.Tani duke qene larg atdheut, dashuria dhe malli per ata njerez qe na kane bere te lumtur duke na dhene dije qenka e madhe.Ne Shqiperi jeta ka tjeter ritem.Mbas pune do te dalesh te pishe nje kafe a nje gote raki me miqte dhe koha kalon e nuk kujtohesh per keto hollesi.Ndersa ketej qenka ndryshe.Patjeter qe edhe ti e provon kete ndjenje vet!
Have  nice weekend!

PS:Se mos me mmban inat qe jemni perplasur per gjera qe nuk biem dakord,se te mora shpirtin! :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

na preket me keto historite tuaja me lart. Kini parasysh qe ka njerez shume sensitiv dhe preken. Sua kemi per borxh kokrren e lotit.

----------


## nestorp

> na preket me keto historite tuaja me lart. Kini parasysh qe ka njerez shume sensitiv dhe preken. Sua kemi per borxh kokrren e lotit.


Pimk color,nqse je kaq e prekeshme, beje pak me tutje! :Lulja3:

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Niko Peleshi ....
> 
> PS:Se mos me mmban inat qe jemni perplasur per gjera qe nuk biem dakord,se te mora shpirtin!


Po pse Peleshi... :i terbuar: 

Une te mbaj inat ty..., Jo bre, ç'thua?! :buzeqeshje: 

Me ngadale se u bere nje qind vjeç..., (nuk eshte ende datlindja jote sot) a der bardhi ti... :Lulja3: 

Me duket se i ngaterrove ruset me kinezet...
Buon Weekend! Anche a te...

----------


## neokastra

Edhe sot ka shume mesues te mire por fatkeqesisht ata jane me pak te respektuarit. Pavaresisht respektit te nxenesve ata nuk vleresohen per vepren e tyre. Ka shume vite qe presidentet dekorojne cfaredo personi dhe nuk kane dekoruar nje mesues per gati 20 vjet. Le ta kerkojme kete gje per te ngritur pak me shume figuren e atyre qe na mesojne. 
Besoj e dini se Ministria e Arsimit ka ndermend te beje nje reforme per shkurtimin e shume mesuesve te cilen ne mos sot ne shtator do ta zbatoje, por e keqja nuk qendron ketu por tek ata te cilet do te jene me te "privilegjuarit", fatkeqesisht miqesia dhe paraja.
Komuniteti, prinderit duhet te jene me shume aktiv ne vendimmarrjet per mesuesit e femijeve te tyre. Vetem perpjekja e tyre mund te ruaje cilesine. 
Nese do dhe perpiqet shoqeria jone te jeni te sigurt qe femijet do te jene me te arsimuar neser. 
Behuni aktiv te gjithe ju prinder. Komunikoni me prinderit e tjere te klases se femijeve tuaj dhe per te siguruar me shume cilesi nga shkollat.
Bashkepunimi mes jush mund te siguroje cilesine dhe mund te ruaje mesuesin e mire. Me mire se ju dhe femija juaj nuk e njeh mesuesin as drejtori politik, as inspektoret e drejtorive arsimore po politik dhe as ministri qe nuk ka qene asnjeher mesues e as nuk ka mbaruar per mesuesi, dmth nuk eshte teknokrat.
Kerkoni cilesine me bashkepunim.

----------


## nestorp

Gjirokastrit i vleresoj opinionet e tua dhe te jap te drejte,por te lutem mos na ngaterro me politiken ne kete rast.Na ler te kujtojme disa gjera te bukura qe kemi perjetuar.Atehere ne ato kohra ka patur cilesi,por ka qene teper primitive i dashur.
Po zure ne goje politiken,ajo do na helmoje te gjithve.Lerna te jemi te qete vetem ne kete teme!
Besoj se me kupton.Lexo po deshe mesazhet e mia tek politika! :Lulja3:

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Mire e ka ky miku lart..., mos na fusni ne politik :ngerdheshje: 
Jo vetem politik por edhe nga ana fetare, do te shtoja, pasi shkolla eshte mire ne rastin e shqiptareve, te jete laike.
Jo ateiste, por te pasqyroje drejte tolerancen e vertete midis besimeve fetare te ndryshme..., jo vetem, por edhe te kerkoje te nenvizoje anet pozitive qe na bashkojne. 
Sot shkolla dhe ne menyre direkte mesuesit, kane si qellim ne shoqerine tone te pergatisin kuader te rinj qe te jete te zote te perballen me sfidat e kohes..., kjo fillon nga me te miturit...
Brezi jone eshte i ndergjegjshem per faktin qe u rritem ne skamje te ngjashme vetem me Afriken dhe Azine, por qe ndergjegja ishte e larte, ndonse na mesonin per mendesh citate te diktatorit nga ana tjeter niveli i edukates dhe i kultures nuk kishte asgje per te patur zili ne boten e zhvilluar..., por jo ne tere Shqiperine ishte i njelloj..., dizniveli vihej re sidomos midis kryeqytetit dhe qyteteve te tjera, akoma me shume midis qytetit dhe fshatit..., kjo prodhoi nje diznivel edhe shoqeror.
Perveç sistemit te at'hereshem diktatorial ku si rrezultat mbeshtillte tera sferat e jetes, po keshtu edhe arsimi pasqyroi haptazi hendeqet natyrore qe krijonte ky regjim..., liria e veprimit dhe e interpretimit, iniziativa individuale (private), fjala e lire ne kritik dhe servilizmi ishte duke marre permasa te frikeshme..., per aresye mbijetese ( aveniri ), nje student edhe pse shume i pergatitur po te mos mesonte si papagall citate, po te mos ish indiferent karshi ç'do manifestimi te lirive elementare, po te mos perdorte armen e fuqishme te servilizmit..., po te mos korruptonte me ç'do mjet mesues dhe epror...,pra pak a shume ne te gjitha fushat e jetes, pra ky individ qe ne rastin tone e duam student, me gjithe kualitetet e shumta nuk do te mund te çante ne jete..., perpos te degdisej ne ndonje skaj te Atdheut tone te shtrenjte, i izoluar...
Krejt e kunderta sa ndodh ne bote, ku investohet vazhdueshem dhe shpresat jane te shumta...
Neve vuajtem dhe sakrifikuam, bashke me mesuesit tane, ku pikerisht keto aresye na bejne ne sot te vetdijshem te rrespektojme ato breza mesuesish qe u munduan per ne, mgjs regjimi nuk i kurseu...
Respekte  :buzeqeshje:

----------

